# Min temperature



## Ah_poix_e

Hi all,

How can I say, in Romanian:

"The minimum temperature in Braila is not expected to go below -10ºC and will never drop below -15ºC, even during the coldest nights."


Thank you.


----------



## Ioanadi

Salut, portughezule!

"Nu este probabil ca temperaturile minime în Brăila să ajungă la sub -10 grade Celsius şi nu vor coborî vreodată la sub -15 grade Celsius chiar şi pe durata celor mai reci nopţi."

Cu plăcere!


----------



## farscape

You may want to leave out the preposition "la" in "la sub -yy grade" it's not how we speak 

Later,
f.


----------



## Ioanadi

This is not how we speak? The first "la" sounds ok to me, for the moment I can't explain why, and about the second "la" you're definetely right.
About the usage, I must give you examples:
http://www.zf.ro/zf-24/infotrafic-v...tarii-si-estul-tarii-din-cauza-cetii-13779381
http://www.mediafax.ro/economic/bancile-scad-dobanzile-la-sub-2-la-depozitele-de-un-an-13965421
http://www.agro-tv.ro/satu-mare-la-...ar-putea-ajunge-la-sub-50-de-bani-kilogramul/

Off-Topic: What does "f." means?

Later,
f.


----------



## farscape

I should have qualified my statement to avoid confusion 

Yes, you can find examples with both constructions but the fact that a certain expression or construction is in use doesn't necessarily mean that it is also correct. 

The use of preposition _la_ implies a defined, concrete value where as the use of preposition _sub_ implies a range, which is the case here (below -15 degrees -> sub -15 grade). Having two prepositions (_la _&_ sub_) one after another in this context may give you a hint .

A better use of the two prepositions would be "va putea ajunge la valori sub -15 grade" (could reach values below -15 degrees) - watch out for the temptation to add a _de_ in there which will put us back where we started (la valori de sub -15 grade).

If you want to discuss this further, please open anther discussion thread such that we stay within the confines of the forum rules 

f(arscape) - moderator


----------



## Ah_poix_e

Salut. 
Thank you so much for your help. 
And by the way, would the sentence in post #1 be accurate by any chance?
I guess you would have to live in or near Braila to know that, but...

Cu stima.


----------



## farscape

Sounds about right to me, but I'm not from that area 

f.


----------

